# First Trailer for Iron Man is Out!!!!!



## Guro Harold (Sep 10, 2007)

Prepared to be geeked out!!!!

http://www.apple.com/trailers/paramount/ironman/


----------



## Steel Tiger (Sep 10, 2007)

Very cool!

While they have modernised the story, it looks like they have kept many of the essential elements that make ironman ironman.  

Looking forward to that one.


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 10, 2007)

In the excitement, all I can say is "...oh oh oo ooh oh ooh oh oh oh ..." like a mid-aged chimpanzee!!!


----------



## Doc_Jude (Sep 10, 2007)

At least the cast an actor that's as equally narcissitic as Tony Stark. That was a good start. Oh, & the FX look good too.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 10, 2007)

Well hopefully it'll be as good as Spiderman or X-Men or at least not bad like Fantastic Four. Time will tell.


----------



## grydth (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't get your hopes up. Sometimes the trailer contains the only good moments in a movie...


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 10, 2007)

grydth said:


> Don't get your hopes up. Sometimes the trailer contains the only good moments in a movie...


No doubt, but the cool thing about the trailer was seeing Iron Man in flight!


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 2, 2008)

Awesone Iron Man pic!!!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 2, 2008)

grydth said:


> Don't get your hopes up. Sometimes the trailer contains the only good moments in a movie...


 
I agree but this time I hoping not.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 2, 2008)

Great pic!


----------



## Drac (Feb 3, 2008)

I *CAN"T* wait to see it..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks good!  Definately the wife and I will be seeing it.  However by the looks of the trailer it will probably not be right for the kiddos which would be to bad.


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 3, 2008)

Also, the cars in the background are sick!!!!


----------



## Drac (Feb 3, 2008)

Palusut said:


> Also, the cars in the background are sick!!!!


 
What's wrong with the cars in the backround??


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 3, 2008)

Drac said:


> What's wrong with the cars in the backround??


Sick, ie, the same as 'ill' (old slang), or 'bad' (very old slang) - in other words, awesome beyond comprehesion or frail description.


----------



## donald (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks like it will be worth checking out. I hope its not a disapointment.


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 4, 2008)

http://link.brightcove.com/services/link/bcpid1388782857/bctid1397803586


----------



## Drac (Feb 4, 2008)

Palusut said:


> Sick, ie, the same as 'ill' (old slang), or 'bad' (very old slang) - in other words, awesome beyond comprehesion or frail description.


 
I have not heard that term in awhile..Thanks for the explanation....Yes, those cars are awesome...


----------



## arnisador (Feb 4, 2008)

Palusut said:


> http://link.brightcove.com/services/link/bcpid1388782857/bctid1397803586



Hmmmm, some of the in-the-suit clips look a bit too CGI!


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 29, 2008)

New Trailer!!!!
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=29294971


----------



## Drac (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks *AWESOME!!!!!*


----------



## Topeng (Feb 29, 2008)

I think the coolest part is the use of Black Sabbath's song to promote it.


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 27, 2008)

Slide Show - Awesome pics!!!

http://movies.yahoo.com/slideshows/generic/ironmanbig.html


----------



## Drac (May 3, 2008)

Drac said:


> Looks *AWESOME!!!!!*


 
It is *AWESOME...*This one is a must have for the collection...I cannot believe that they are gonna do *The Hulk* again...How bad will they **** it up in this rendition?? The trailers for the new *Batman* look great...


----------



## Guro Harold (May 12, 2008)

Awesone Iron Man pic!!!

This was an awesome scene!!!


----------

